# أهم الكتب التي تساعد المهندس الكيميائي في زيادة خبرته العلمية .



## مهندس المحبة (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذه الكتب والتي أعتبرها أهم الكتب التي تساعد المهندس الكيميائي في زيادة خبرته العلمية .
أرجو الرد والدعاء ...








Introduction to Chemical Kinetics

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0470090596
Title: Introduction to Chemical Kinetics
Author: Margaret Wright
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2004-06-25
Number Of Pages: 462

Download Links : 

http://rapidshare.de/files/32235392/AICK.rar.html

Mirror:

http://z07.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=11723​



هذا كتاب اخر :







Topics in current chemistry


Book Properties 
ISBN: 3540422471
Title: Topics in current chemistry, 221, Contrast Agents I: Magnetic Resonance Imaging, 2002-03
Author: Werner Krause (Editor) 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2002-03-05
Number Of Pages: 249
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
BLECK: JOURNAL OF THE AMERICAN CHEMICAL SOCIETY "...offers a nice overview for beginning graduate students and newcomers to the field."

Download Link : 

http://rapidshare.de/files/30124699/221.rar.html​


----------



## الشاطر الأول (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع ...........


----------



## رناحميد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .......وشكرا لمشاركتك معلوماتك المفيدة*​


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2009)

منورين وشكرا على المرور ........


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ................يا مشرفنا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## abdoabdo111 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ..شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور مشرفنا الكريم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي العزيز ...........


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (8 يوليو 2010)

كتب رائعه


----------

